# Car choice VW Passat 1.9TDI Comfortline



## James Bond (4 Aug 2007)

Hello,

I am considering buying the above car year 2005 or 2006. Has anyone any experience of this car type be it bad or good all opinions appreciated.

Thanks,

JB


----------



## dawnsurprise (4 Aug 2007)

we bought them for our sales reps last year.... while they are roomy, comfortable and nicely speced  etc.... we have had trouble with 3 or ours, where they were losing power...  this happened shortly after we bought them last year, and would you believe 2 of them are giving this same problem again... maybe we were just unlucky!!!! -


----------



## Jeff_24 (4 Aug 2007)

The new Passat has been having teething problems, mainly electrical. The electronic parking brake is one of the main things in the car to cause hassle, I've heard of engines having to be replaced aswell after a few months and very little mileage. By all means it is a very nice car though, I sat in one and I thought it was one of the best interiors I have ever sat in in that segment. It won't be as good to drive as the Mondeo though, but for some reason the VW badge holds a little more prestige.


----------



## RS2K (4 Aug 2007)

I'd go wider than that. VW's are overpriced and over rated.


----------



## collis (4 Aug 2007)

IMO the best thing about this car is the engine, especially the 130bhp version which is great. Can be found in the Skoda Superb aswell for less money and the Superb is a bigger car......Mondeo better fun to drive.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Aug 2007)

RS2K said:


> I'd go wider than that. VW's are overpriced and over rated.



Well i've had 2 golfs, a caddy and 2 passats and never a problem. I might be getting a toureag next week to add to that. Only roblem i ever had was rear bulbs blowing in the golf.

We have the new passat and not a problem.


----------



## BIG (5 Aug 2007)

presume ur talking about the new passat. Great interior, loads of space, especially the boot, great resale values, my only criticism would be the 105bhp 1.9tdi engine is not powerful enough for the size of the car.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Aug 2007)

BIG said:


> presume ur talking about the new passat. Great interior, loads of space, *especially the boot*, great resale values, my only criticism would be the 105bhp 1.9tdi engine is not powerful enough for the size of the car.



boot in the Jetta is actually bigger. But i agree with the 105 bhp comment, although i haven't found it wanting yet


----------



## Gabriel (5 Aug 2007)

RS2K said:


> I'd go wider than that. VW's are overpriced and over rated.



I agree...VW's are very over rated cars.


----------



## Frank (7 Aug 2007)

Brothers company bought a couple of 1.9 estates.

At least one of the cars has broken down several times. 

Braes locked on electronic gremlin.
Fuel pump failed.
Gearbox failed.
Engine died.

Rep is now at all happy with the car.


----------



## droileen (9 Aug 2007)

I recently bought a 2005 Ford Mondeo TDCI Zetech 1.9 litre diesel & am delighted with it.
Great spec level & fuel economy - driving 800 Kms per week.
Much better value than VW.  It is my 3rd Mondeo.


----------



## sinbadsailor (10 Aug 2007)

Gabriel said:


> I agree...VW's are very over rated cars.



Over priced, yes maybe, but over-rated depends on what you are looking at?

Some of the best quality interiors out there, the Golf GTi is fabulous car in that segment etc. Resale is string etc...

But yes, defo overpriced


----------



## Gabriel (10 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> Over priced, yes maybe, but over-rated depends on what you are looking at?
> 
> Some of the best quality interiors out there, the Golf GTi is fabulous car in that segment etc. Resale is string etc...
> 
> But yes, defo overpriced



Their reliability is over rated. They've been living off perceived quality for years now. The reality is they are average for reliability.


----------



## sinbadsailor (10 Aug 2007)

I think that is something is affecting all the german marques in recent times.
'They don't make them like they used to....'
The petrol engines in the golf, the 1.6 and 1.8T especially seeemd to have numerous problems in the past, so yeah would have to agree there.


----------



## RS2K (12 Aug 2007)

droileen said:


> I recently bought a 2005 Ford Mondeo TDCI Zetech 1.9 litre diesel & am delighted with it.
> Great spec level & fuel economy - driving 800 Kms per week.
> Much better value than VW.  It is my 3rd Mondeo.



Zetec 2.0 TDCI perhaps?


----------



## Jeff_24 (13 Aug 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Their reliability is over rated. They've been living off perceived quality for years now. The reality is they are average for reliability.



'Percieved quality' is the new 'reliability' apparently.


----------



## droileen (13 Aug 2007)

RS2K said:


> Zetec 2.0 TDCI perhaps?


Yes


----------

